# Help! My doe rejected her babies! Alive or not? *****GRAPHIC IMAGES*****



## Rosetta (Jan 31, 2019)

Help! We just went outside and found these two baby bunnies lying on the floor in her cage. We didn't even know she was pregnant! How do I find out if they're alive or not? How am I supposed to take care of them ifthey are alive? Help!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 31, 2019)

Those look preterm. And not viable. Sorry.

 As to how rabbits can breed through cages... or perhaps she's housed with another doe who isn't a doe. It takes 10 seconds for rabbits to breed...well if you don't want them to... so any play time with a buck?  how long have you had her?  31 days is gestation for rabbits. Perhaps she was bred before you got her?


----------



## Rosetta (Jan 31, 2019)

We have a plastic wall type thing separating the does from the buck. The last time she was bred successfully (without fighting him) was early December. We didn't think she would be pregnant because she wouldve given birth by early January.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 31, 2019)

The kits may have died during gestation, and she finally gave birth. Check her for any more retained fetuses; they can kill if they are stuck for too long.


----------

